# Allow Download from Web Gallery created in LR Classic



## Richard Flack (Mar 20, 2019)

I'm using the desktop LR Classic CC.   I'd like to allow downloads of images from Web Galleries.  I've tried Googling on this and am not finding much.
It seems there are ways to activate this using LR mobile (but Im not using that program, I prefer the desktop).

If there is no way to turn it on in settings or whatever, could someone point me to the html code; then I can incorporate that into the index.html.  Im already making some other changes in that using a python script as Im using larger 'large' images than what Web Gallery provides (I export a folder of large images directly by using File/Export) - that script could add the code for downloads.


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 20, 2019)

It's not clear what type of web galleries you are talking about. Do you mean one created by syncing a collection to LRCC (LR Mobile) and then sharing from there? Or do you mean one created from Classic's Web module? I assume you mean this, in which case there's no easy way. You'd have to edit the underlying HTML template and remove the transparent layers.


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 20, 2019)

Modified HTML gallery explains the process.


----------



## zacharywduvall (Jan 5, 2021)

Richard Flack said:


> I'm using the desktop LR Classic CC.   I'd like to allow downloads of images from Web Galleries.  I've tried Googling on this and am not finding much.
> It seems there are ways to activate this using LR mobile (but Im not using that program, I prefer the desktop).
> 
> If there is no way to turn it on in settings or whatever, could someone point me to the html code; then I can incorporate that into the index.html.  Im already making some other changes in that using a python script as Im using larger 'large' images than what Web Gallery provides (I export a folder of large images directly by using File/Export) - that script could add the code for downloads.



Do you mind sharing the code you used in the html file to allow for download of the photos?

 I’ve made a page for my family to get old slide film I’ve scanned in and would like for them to be able to download them without having to fuss with zipped documents as some of them aren’t exactly computer savvy.

Thank you for any tips!


----------



## jeanbaptiste.guillois (Dec 30, 2021)

johnbeardy said:


> Modified HTML gallery explains the process.


Hi @johnbeardy

Thank you for sharing this LRC plugin, this was really useful to me.
There is still one thing I would like my Web Gallery (created from Classic's Web module) viewers to be able to do: to download the full-size version of each image shown in the gallery. I have tried to to adjust the "large" image setting from your plugin and set it to the maximum but the image downloaded is always of a lower size than the initial image in LRC.
Is there an option to enable so that the web gallery users (on their browsers) can download a full resolution image (instead of a large one)?

Thank you for your help,

All the best for the new year,

Kind Regards,


----------



## bobsomrak (Dec 30, 2021)

If you are using the HTML gallery you can do the following to display and allow downloading of a full size photo.

Step 1) Open Lightroom and select an HTML web gallery. 
Step 2) Paste the following code into the HTML web gallery's   IMAGE INFO / CAPTION / CUSTOM TEXT   field (This will dynamically add a link named "Link to High Resolution" to every webpage):


<script language="JavaScript"> 
var imgsrc=document.getElementById("previewImage").src
highres_URL=imgsrc.replace("/large/","/highres/") 
document.write ("<a href='"+highres_URL+"'>Link To High Resolution</a>") 
</script>


Step 3) Export or Upload your new gallery to your web server. 
Step 4) Create a new sub directory in your gallery named:     \images\highres\ 
Step 5) Upload your high resolution images into the new subdirectory.   The dynamic URL that is created is based on the filename of the low resolution image so make sure they have exactly the same name.

When the user clicks the HighResolution link, their browser will display the high res image.  After that, they can right click to download the file to their computer.


----------

